# Cultiva Rip'n Minnow70



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone - picked up this lure for around $13 at a tackle store the other day and the proof is in the pudding! While it must be said the bite was pretty hot there must be something about the lure the fish love as well. It's made by Owner and the photos i've included here are of my lure after 2 trips - just 27 hours after it left its safe, warm position on the shelf of the tackle shop!

The main culprits were were the toothy wolf herring (ribbon fish) and yellowtail pike but it also accounted for trevally and estuary cod on the same trip - both trolling and cast and retrieve. Probably 40-50 fish over those 2 trips.

Definitely one worth adding to the collection.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Love seeing lures looking like that - definitely proved its worth.

C'mon Travis, where are the reports?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

How much more paint will that lure have to lose before it becomes useless.Steve.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow! Thats fantastic.

Do you think that after the first few hard knocks, and the paint starts to come off, that the "prey" appears to be lower down on the food chain, unfit, and therefore likely to be hit? Seems to me, that we have seen a few lures now, that are battle scarred, and bringing in the fish. 8)

Could this be the new design, "minnow smackedupabit 42.323sux.sx"?

Cheers all andybear :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I just love when you get a lure and it gets smashed and accounts for some good fish, but hate when it gets lost due to getting snaggged and you lose that bit of confidence. Hope it gets a few more big ones


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> How much more paint will that lure have to lose before it becomes useless.Steve.


My experience is that the more chewed up a lure gets, the better it seems to work.

That was a good bit of drum Travis, thanks mate for sharing


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I WISH I had lures that looked like that!!.......

Sadly most of mine are still in pristine condition...

Sob, sob


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive heard that the cultiva lures are good. Heres a photo of mine in the same colours, but it was a $4 cheapie I upgraded with owners. I havent caught as many as you did on yours but its caught its fair share.


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Years ago....(more than I care to remember) I lived in Cairns and used to frequent Jack Erskine's tackle shop...If you had a battered and battle scarred lure like that one, Jack would swap it for a new one and hang the old one on the wall where the new versions of that lure are on display to show the punters that they really do work!
the lure manufacturers used to love it too !
ahh! the good old days!
keep up the good work Scotty!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah Peril i've been a bit slack on the ole trip reports front - I like to have mine with photos and didnt get any over these couple of trips unfortunately...highlights though were a small spottie mackeral on a trolled squid soft plastic, an estaury cod on a trolled metal slice!? and some of the larger wolf herring with their acrobatic leaping clear of the water during the fight - if they had a bit more power in their tail and some endurance they'd be a great sport fish.

Steve - it was still working fine at the end of the second trip. I actually had to take it out of the water so I could try and catch up to my brother paddling away into the distance...it just kept catching fish!

Sam60 - Near the end of the second trip it got smashed on a cast and retrieve by a cod and he had me caught under the rocks for a few tentative minutes. Eventually coaxed him out though - really didn't want to lose it though. Might retire him to a Hall of Fame and invest in a new one :wink:

Jack - i like that idea of swapping your old lure for new, bit like putting the ole horse out in the long yard to graze away the last of its days peacefully :lol:


----------

